# Buying a Pop Up.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

After much struggle with whether or not to buy a camper.... it looks like I am about to become the proud owner of a 1989 Coleman Columbia pop up camper. :icon_smile_pu:

After at least three instances of not being able to get out of work on time last summer, and having to put a tent up in the dark (and getting poison ivy for not being able to see what I was standing in while putting the tent up once)... I have decided that the job wins over the tent. :shrug: 

I will not give up camping, but I need something that is quick and easy. 

My daughter also has become more vocal that the tent is a twinkie for bears and we are the cream filling. She doesn't want to camp this year if we do it in a tent... and she is SO excited about all the campgrounds we got brocures from, but scared to sleep in the tent at them! :smack-head:

Help me be excited about this... please? Help me feel like less of a sell-out than I do? Tell me how great camper ownership is... and how much happier I am going to be. :rotflmao1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

At least you won't have to move to the truck when it rains :rotflmao1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Good point Jon.... thanks!!! 

I knew you would be such a kind and consoling friend during my struggles :comfort_:. Oh wait... I must have had you confused with someone else! :rotflmao1:

Rain is a big part of what is making me buy the pop up. Most of the places I want to camp you have to reserve WAY in advance, so it isn't like I can just watch the weather chanel for the weekend forecast and plan a trip once I know the weather will be nice.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

And even if you can watch the weather, summer in the mountains is always a 30% chance of rain. That's when we started looking at pop-ups, after a week where it rained about 70% of the time. We were in a new tent which had the shock corded poles, instead of the heavy duty poles like your "mansion". I put the tarp over it, but had 4 poles around to hold it up. Well, it kept collecting rain, and knocking the poles down, so I spent a lot of time putting it back up. Also, the screen house we had just fit over the table. I would get the meals ready by cooking under the tarp, then everybody would have to wear their ponchos while sitting at the table, because the rain still poured down our backs :rotflmao1:

The reason we ended up with the hybrid is because it was two years old, but brand new :scratchhead: It was 2002, it was a 2000 model, but the dealer had never sold it, and was trying to get rid of it. It was cheaper than any new pop-up, and it had a shower, toilet, everything - not too hard a decision :thumbup1:

At least you can make the reservation way in advance, then decide which "mansion" to take by the time it rolls around. And you can take your own pop-up to Disney and not get robbed :icon_smile_pu:

Congrats!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah... I am not going to buy this pop up after all. 

The title was not as "clear" as I had thought. Back on the hunt.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

:comfort_::comfort_::comfort_:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Aw man!!! Here I was reading this thread getting all excited for you and to read your last comment....Well, I'm sorry things didn't work out. I know you will love it. Just being off the ground and having the option to use the furnace when it really gets cold is great not to mention the rain issue you guys are talking about. I found it to be more work than a tent but worth it. Good luck. There's one out there for you just waiting for you to pick it up.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!!

I really want something that will:

A. Make my daughter feel safe.
B. Keep us dry and warm.
C. Not cost me an arm and a leg.
D. Be something that I can handle by myself.

It turns out that these four criteria are harder to come by than I imagined.

I'll get there... cuz I am woman hear me roar!!! hehehehe.... okay I'll climb down off my soap box now! :rotflmao1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have found another pop-up that I am looking at!

It's a 2000 Coachmen Hunter. The price is right at $1,000. And the current owner has even stored the mattresses in her house during the off season to avoid that musty smell!

I will hopefully see it next week. Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed, eyes crossed, legs crossed, toes crossed - I'll let my hair grow so I can braid it so it will be crossed.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

:rotflmao1: Will you sent me a pic of you with that braided hair do too!!!!!!


Even if I don't get the camper... it would be worth it for that picture!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I never got mine braided, but when we were on the Disney Cruise, another red head in my family did


----------

